# PETA



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This was sent to me by a friend!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Sign this petition to have PETA' s Tax exept status removed by the IRS.

They are a political extremist group that wants to take away our rights as outdoorsmen & women. If we do not start getting involved and make our voices herd, the ideals and pass times we hold so dear will disappear.

http://www.petapetition.com/

8 Things You Didn't Know About PETA

PETA's vulgar attempts to get attention are tame compared to those of animal extremists who are torching medical research labs.

PETA has stated repeatedly that their goal is "total animal liberation." This means no pets, no meat, no milk, no zoos, no circuses, no fishing, no leather, and no animal testing for lifesaving medicines

PETA has given tens of thousands of dollars to convicted arsonists and other violent criminals

PETA funds the misnamed Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine 3, an animal-rights organization that presents itself as an unbiased source for nutritional information and has links to a violent animal-rights group called SHAC

PETA has used their contributors' tax-exempt donations to fund the North American Earth Liberation front, an FBI-certified "domestic terrorist" group responsible for fire bombs and death threats

PETA regularly targets kids as early as elementary school with anti-meat and anti-milk propaganda

PETA spends less than one percent of its $13 million budget actually caring for animals.

PETA has repeatedly attacked groups like the March of Dimes, the Pediatric AIDS Foundation, and the American Cancer Society, for conducting animal testing to find cures for birth defects and life-threatening diseases


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

amen springer.

those hippie bastards can kiss my 

:soapbox:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Peta, Guides/Outfitters, and Non Residents who force their decietful tatics on the public make me uke:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The PETA is just another group, of the blind leading the blind.

Where do these people come from and get off telling us what to do?

They need to dis-band.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

These people are some of the terroristes within the USA, I've talked about before.

Report all disruptive PETA behavior immediately to the local 911.

We need to raise up against them.

:******:


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Just as PETA is against animals being harmed, I am against them harming living plants, so I am forming the group PETPEAVe -- People for the Ethical Treatment and Physcial Endangerment Against VEgetables.

Who knows, maybe it hurts that tomato plant to lose its fruit when that nice juicey tomato gets pulled off its vine, and what about potatoes, they want to stay living down in that nice cool dirt.

Obviously I am only poking fun, but what if there was such a group that was just as wacky?


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Before you head for the next Boston concert in your area, you may want to check out where a pretty good percentage of the proceeds from the concerts go.


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Coulden't have said it any better Mapanggulo! :beer:


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

qwakwhaker883 said:


> Coulden't have said it any better Mapanggulo! :beer:


Wish I could take credit for it...but I borrowed it from someone else over at Shotgunworld


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

just out of curosity what does 'peta' stand for


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

Drew W said:


> just out of curosity what does 'peta' stand for


People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Everyone has agreed that we dislike PETA greatly, but no one has stated why. They are a radical group willing to burn meat plants and hunting shops down to get their point across. Their point is that NO animals should be kept as a pet, meaning that if they were to succeed everyone would be forced to give up their dogs, cats, birds, etc... They are also strict vegetarians, and hypocrites. They see the killing of rabbits for food as genocide, and yet take no notice to the ones killed when they harvest their grain.


----------



## mapanggulo (Feb 15, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Everyone has agreed that we dislike PETA greatly, but no one has stated why.


Because it's fun to make fun of idiots? :huh:

You pretty much listed every reason why PETA are the village idiots.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> You pretty much listed every reason why PETA are the village idiots.


Yes, to ensure that anyone on the fence realizes who the loonies are.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

ej4prmc said:


> Peta, Guides/Outfitters, and Non Residents who force their decietful tatics on the public make me uke:


:eyeroll: It's sad that you found it necessary to once again brandish members that support hunting/fishing, ie; G/O's and NR's. First off, I am an "NR" from Wisconsin and have a 29 year history of fundraising and volunteer work.... 14 years when DU meant something and 15 with Wisconsin Waterfowl Association. Even though sometimes I disagree with what ND does in the way it handles NR issues, I feel pretty safe saying that I've done more for waterfowl, wetlands resortation, habitat conservation, legislative support for hunting rights than you might even consider doing in your lifetime. Save your slurs for the real people who attack hunting, ie; PETA, HSS-USA, Fund for Animals, etc.

Regarding G/O's, yah maybe I don't like there agenda but they do work with a alot of people involved in the outdoor world and if push comes to shove and the anti hunting movement becomes strong enough, you may just have to ask the people who's hand you just bit for help. Read my signature.... and then get a clue. :eyeroll:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Well said Wiscan....I think the majority of us has heard enough about the non res. issues.it's getting old real fast.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

curty said:


> Well said Wiscan....I think the majority of us has heard enough about the non res. issues.it's getting old real fast.


Thanks for the support curty...appreciate it. :beer:

wiscan22


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well,

That was interesting. I don't know how this got turned into a Res/NR issue, but we have gotten way off topic here. It looks like some of us could use some anger management training too.

For those who are curious as to what this is about, I had to delete the juicy parts.

Ej4prmc, learn how to play nice or play somewhere else. After that outburst I doubt you will be here much longer anyways.

Robert


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

We need to just call out the whole group for a rumble somewhere, that would be interesting.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I believe that the person in charge of damage control (spokesperson) for PETA is also a diabetic who needs insulin. When asked if she should stop taking insulin since and animal was used in its making her answer was that the pigs give their life so she could fight to save the life of all other animals. I believe we have a canidate for "Biggest Hypocrite"

IaHunter


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not bsing you guy's I'm a type one diabetic and have been for 14 years! Insulin used in treating diabetes does not come from animals anymore it use to long ago. It has been growm synthetically for as long as I have been affected. I'm not saying they arn't liar's and hypocrits but lets come up with more credible methods and facts to debate them with.

TC


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the correction, Tail Chaser.

IaHunter


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wiscan - I'm with you!
QUACKWACKER - I have to take issue with your signature. I just attended a birding (not birdwatchers any more!) meeting on Friday night and handed out a bunch of red cards for NODAK.com and the alliance for people to get on the e-tree. It is incredible the number of hunters and fishermen that are also ardent birdwatchers. Young ones, inbetween ones, and old farts like me! Probably 3/4 of the group. We are all on the same habitat side of the coin. Come to think of it I've never met a birder that had any axe to grind about hunting, although somewhere someplace there are no doubt one or two.
TAILCHASER Originally two Canuck doctors, Banting and Best discovered and produced the first insulin by tying off the pancreatic duct on dogs (omigod - don't tell PETA that!) then isolating the insulin producing tissue, the "Islets of Langerhans." After that it was produced for years by pigs, but now I think synthesized in a lab. Medical lab, not the retrieving kind!This is only one of the many medical discoveries made with animal experiments. Animals used in reputable lab experiments currently are pleged not to be made to endure any more pain than if a human equivalent were used - that is, general anesthetics, adequate pain control, etc. and ultimately a humane death. Insulin is only one of the many examples of breakthroughs that would not have occured or at the very least, been really delayed, were it not for our friends the animals. 
Good luck with your diabetes! Currently they are working on various types of computerized, mechanized artificial pancreases, also in animals made to have diabetes. The future looks better all the time for you.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Banting and Best did their original work in the 1920's I believe, so pigs did their thing for mankind for about the next 60 years or so.


----------

